# I say we should have a .DPG section!



## falcon64z8 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am requesting there should be a .DPG section where users can upload their .dpg movie, music videos, etc. no adult movies of course, unless you mods care, but im not for it...  Anyways, we need a section like that because gba-tmw is such a small community and lately im not feeling the vibe over there.  We have such a large community here and at gbatemp I believe there would be a much more variety in the content that us GBA-Temp users can have access to.  So make it like where users can only have access to download, thus whoever wanted to download they can join, in which increase our community even greater!

So there you have, what does everyone thinks?


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 6, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BHK_Heartless (Apr 6, 2007)

gba-tmw not give off a good vibe? thats crazy!!


----------



## 754boy (Apr 6, 2007)

NO ILLEGAL DOWNLOADS!!!! U tryna get us shut down!


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I know you do a lot over there at GBA-TMW, but like I said it is a much bigger community here and I believe it would benefit everyone here.

And how is it illegal when its only on .dpg and its only a niche in the movie market...


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 6, 2007)

im with you. i have a few of movies im willing to upload. it should be like the trading forum and you have to have over a 100 posts or so.

if they did i would upload,saving private ryan,the emperors new groove,etc. It takes me about 6+ hours to convert a movie on high settings


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 6, 2007)

I pay for the server, and I don't have enough bandwidth for this


----------



## BHK_Heartless (Apr 6, 2007)

Well.. if gbatemp won't distribute roms.. what makes you think they would share movies?


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 6, 2007)

whew, almost forgot about that


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 6, 2007)

fischju you can use megaupload, zshare, etc....  Plus this is different than roms, its movies in .dpg!


----------



## Alucardd (Apr 6, 2007)

Lol, GBA-TMW was made for the sharing of movies and stuff, and there are tons of things there to download. If people want movies, they either go there or another "small" community.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 6, 2007)

There is a reason I'm paying for this server, those sites suck


----------



## BHK_Heartless (Apr 6, 2007)

just sign up over at gba-tmw like me Alucard, Fischju and me >_> we are all regular uploaders over there.. and use private servers.. trust me uploading sites sucked.. we've been there!


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> There is a reason I'm paying for this server, those sites suck



Im not trying to be rude or anything, but if you would not like your stuff be put here then do not do it.  But I believe there are a lot of people out there that would put up movies.  And yea gba-mtw has a bunch of stuff can download from but Im just talking about movies here, if people want other things then they could go elsewhere.  Im just trying to make this site the all around one stop place, just like a Wal-mart but no so evil,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Yea I have uploaded stuff there as well BHK, but when I get stuff from others from those third parties server they download fine for me.  I believe some people are just too impatience in downloading...


----------



## BHK_Heartless (Apr 6, 2007)

lol.. and thats why Wal-Mart sucks.. they try to put everything into one...


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 6, 2007)

They pay their employees crap, there are too many workers and the gratitude doesnt go to where it should, it just goes to the top (Do you see what I did there?)


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 6, 2007)

well, this idea has been shot down early


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 6, 2007)

Huhhhh......  Well does anyone knows how to add a poll?  I click on the poll thing and it does not work can a mod do it please?  Man people, well just 2 of you guys forget that wal-mart tangent for a moment and think about the community.  Like I said before there is a much larger community here and fischju I know you want your gratitude, but if you can not get it here just don't upload here.  


You know what, whoever is in charge can you guys debate on this topic and see if you guys could include this section so we don't have to argue in nonsense...


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 6, 2007)

Just did, they said no


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 6, 2007)

fischju's FTP server:lasts forever
megaupload,rapidshare,yousendit, all the other crappy sites: lasts a month at most.



QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> They pay their employees crap, there are too many workers and the gratitude doesnt go to where it should, it just goes to the top (Do you see what I did there?)


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am requesting there should be a .DPG section where users can upload their .dpg movie, music videos, etc. no adult movies of course, unless you mods care, but im not for it...  Anyways, we need a section like that because gba-tmw is such a small community and lately im not feeling the vibe over there.  We have such a large community here and at gbatemp I believe there would be a much more variety in the content that us GBA-Temp users can have access to.  So make it like where users can only have access to download, thus whoever wanted to download they can join, in which increase our community even greater!

So there you have, what does everyone thinks?


----------



## wepoo (Apr 6, 2007)

At the end of the day, sharing movies is an infringement of copyright law. It doesn't matter if it's in dpg, avi, mpg, DVD or VHS. 

YOU CAN NOT LEGALY SHARE COPYRIGHTED MOVIES!

gbatemp is a nice clean site that has a pleasent community. Lets keep it going by not breaking laws.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 6, 2007)

Haha, you act like 90% of GBATemp DOESN'T pirate games...


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 6, 2007)

We can't post links or directly host any kind of illegal material including movies. So no, we can't have a .dpg section.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 6, 2007)

whew, gbatmw would die if gbatemp got a dpg section


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> well, this idea has been shot down early



Just like the Spartans I have hope and just like them in that infamous battle I was defeated....  But don't worry guys this not the end here, this topic is not yet over. 

Jumpman, this site pretty much help people in piracy, who the hell would buy a flashcart for homebrew?  Rhetorical question do not answer... 


/end rant


----------



## OSW (Apr 6, 2007)

1. It'd take too much Bandwidth

2. Legality Potentially problematic

3. Spartans are cowards

besides, its easier to convert movies from other formats, as dpg isn't really a format which i'd keep my movies in permanently.


----------



## 4saken (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> 3. Spartans are cowards



I believe you haven't seen 300. Well I only saw a snippet of it on my friends PSP, but I think I get the gist of it >_>


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 6, 2007)

What the hell did I do. What would you rather do OSW, stay on a sinking ship or leave before it sinks. By the way at the Battle of Thermopylae 300 spartans fought to the death against 300,000 to 500,000 persians. They were killed of by the persain in hail of arrows because the persians were to scared to face the in hand to hand combat. 5000+ Greeks lost to the persians but they inflicted 20000 kills, which doesnt sound like much but it dettered the persians. The Spartans blocked a path that would allow the Persians to cross through to Athens,Sparta,Platea,etc. You think there cowards after they gave their lives for the good of their country


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 6, 2007)

just convert em yourself


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> What the hell did I do. What would you rather do OSW, stay on a sinking ship or leave before it sinks. By the way at the Battle of Thermopylae 300 spartans fought to the death against 300,000 to 500,000 persians. They were killed of by the persain in hail of arrows because the persians were to scared to face the in hand to hand combat. 5000+ Greeks lost to the persians but they inflicted 20000 kills, which doesnt sound like much but it dettered the persians. The Spartans blocked a path that would allow the Persians to cross through to Athens,Sparta,Platea,etc. You think there cowards after they gave their lives for the good of their country


fascist.

At least i'm not the only one


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

why would you want to watch movies on your DS.

That's what a PSP is made for


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 11, 2007)

It's illegal, which is against GBATemp policy, GBA The Movie Way already exists (basically, what everyone else said).



QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> By the way at the Battle of Thermopylae 300 spartans fought to the death against 300,000 to 500,000 persians. They were killed of by the persain in hail of arrows because the persians were to scared to face the in hand to hand combat.



More like 100 000, still no easy task, but far from the 1 000 000 figure that's usually thrown around (or 500 000 in this case).


----------

